# What Type of Diet ??



## PatosDa (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello

First Post here - had a wee scare health wise and need to get my act together.  Want to try and lose weight but dont want to crash diet then fail.  Want to slowly but surely lose weight.  Type 2 metformin / gliclazide and just started insulin.

Oh -   Male - late 40's - 17 stone.

What type of diet suits - LOW CARB - PROTIEN - there seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there. 

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi PatosDa, welcome to the forum  I would say that the main thing you need to consider is your carb consumption, both the amounts and the type of carbs consumed. It would be worth starting a food diary and recording the amount of carbs in everything you eat and drink each day - a bit tedious, but it will give you a good picture of your 'normal' carb consumption, and also help you to find areas where improvements can be made. Several of our members have had great success by joining slimming clubs, such as Slimmers World and Weight Watchers - have you considered this? I believe that SW has a diet plan that is most suitable for people with diabetes. 

I'd also suggest looking at the GL Diet (Glycaemic Load), which shows you how to select and combine food that will have a slow and steady impact on your blood sugar levels - The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction.

Finally, do you exercise much? Regular exercise is one of the best things you can do, not only to help you lose weight, but also to help you with your blood sugar control. You might like to read about Silkman Bob's and SAM-TAN's successes for inspiration!


----------



## PatosDa (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello

Many thanks - yeah the Low Carb thing seems to be the most popular

Thanks for taking the time to reply

 Cheers


----------

